# 2.0t quad exhaust



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten quad exhausts on their 2.0t? If so how much custom work was needed and which exhausts were used to make it functional


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

Was wondering the same... I heard that you'll need the Diffuser from VR6 first...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Im on my way to do it got the diffuser and i got priced at 850$


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Custom exhaust


----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Im on my way to do it got the diffuser and i got priced at 850$


Where did you get your diffuser?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't you lose some hp? (even though you can't feel the minor power loss)


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

There are a few options you can choose from for rear diffusers. The VW, then on Ebay there are two aftermarket. A carbon fiber one from China I think around $300. On the what did you do to your CC link there are some pictures of it. I got a different one from California. I paid $120. There are pictures of it also in the same link. Now my issue is finding someone local to do the job. Every place I go to gives me different answers.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

At aliexpress 250$ shipped


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have obe gor sale black plastic goes for 160$ on ebay i would sell it for 80$


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

mango_springroll said:


> Don't you lose some hp? (even though you can't feel the minor power loss)


Agreed! The look would be bad ass. But if you lose back pressure, and thus hp, I'd rather not do it.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here it goes guys.just finished today







this setup its a little loud which includes 
3" downpipe catless,2 resonators and 3" cat back piping.i might take out one of the resonators and put a muffler instead to bring the noise a little down.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Here it goes guys.just finished today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick :thumbup:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Any loss in power?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RadoCC said:


> Any loss in power?


Cant tell i dont feel any loss.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://youtu.be/ishJUYxCq0g


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*NICE!*



talja10 said:


> http://youtu.be/ishJUYxCq0g


hey,

is there any possibility you can get us a couple more videos? maybe a flyby or in cabin.. i really love the loudness but of course videos dont do justice.. thanks man and i really love it... also what rear valence is that your using to get the quad tip look?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

mEed said:


> hey,
> 
> is there any possibility you can get us a couple more videos? maybe a flyby or in cabin.. i really love the loudness but of course videos dont do justice.. thanks man and i really love it... also what rear valence is that your using to get the quad tip look?


The valance its from aliexpress carbon fiber 250$ shipped to canada.as per sound i will make a vid for you from inside and out (whiledriving) using my go pro cam.thanks


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Here it goes guys.just finished today


WOW that looks amazing. I always wanted to get quad tips too but I can't find any diffusers for the 2013 model that could fit quad tips. It would be easier for me since I already have dual exhaust, I just need a diffuser... :banghead:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Check with aliexpress and u can ask them if they can make one


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

this is going to be my first mod next year.  

wonder if I should go with just black plasti diffuser or carbonfiber..

BTW Looks awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

*For 13+ CC*

I've just done a 4" Custom Exhaust, and I don't think the 13+ CC have enough space to install a Quad exhaust.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> this is going to be my first mod next year.
> 
> wonder if I should go with just black plasti diffuser or carbonfiber..
> 
> BTW Looks awesome!! :thumbup:


Thanks body just so u know the black plastic will cost u no less than 80$ from 250$ cf.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> this is going to be my first mod next year.
> 
> wonder if I should go with just black plasti diffuser or carbonfiber..
> 
> BTW Looks awesome!! :thumbup:


4"?? Holly smokes  how do u like the sound and whats the setup?


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

Well The Muffler is 4" lol, not the pipe. I'll post a video up soon, and I love the deep roar to it. 
It's basically a rear muffler delete, and run 2.5' of straight pipe and also a 4" Tip.

Don't think it's loud enough, so might add a resonator in the mid-pipe next week.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

jasondcdyee said:


> Well The Muffler is 4" lol, not the pipe. I'll post a video up soon, and I love the deep roar to it.
> It's basically a rear muffler delete, and run 2.5' of straight pipe and also a 4" Tip.
> 
> Don't think it's loud enough, so might add a resonator in the mid-pipe next week.


Resonator will make less noise.if u are not loud enough u only take off things lol 
Reso


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone asked earlier and I won't really bother to go much further, but going straight pipe you will lose some power and some of the smoothness of the dsg. Mine seems more happy to up and downshift now compared to before with the res and the muffler where it would coast. A slight power loss, but you don't feel it in tip or sport mode.


----------



## meeko67 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Nice!*

I was thinking about this project the other day and wondered if anyone had attepted it yet. Its nice to see and hear the execution. Good Job!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

MrRline said:


> Someone asked earlier and I won't really bother to go much further, but going straight pipe you will lose some power and some of the smoothness of the dsg. Mine seems more happy to up and downshift now compared to before with the res and the muffler where it would coast. A slight power loss, but you don't feel it in tip or sport mode.


X2 i like dsg better than before.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Where did you get that carbon fiber diffuser from?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RadoCC said:


> Where did you get that carbon fiber diffuser from?


Aliexpress


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

does the size of the pipe effect the performance?
I have no dp yet.
Just thinking about doing no resonator and 2 mufflers on each side and quad tips. 
shop recommended me to stick with stock size piping. 2.25?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> does the size of the pipe effect the performance?
> I have no dp yet.
> Just thinking about doing no resonator and 2 mufflers on each side and quad tips.
> shop recommended me to stick with stock size piping. 2.25?


If u dont have a dp than u should be good but ether way i believe should be ok.my suggestion go With 2.50


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a video on the move 
http://youtu.be/6hikqyy1I5c
http://youtu.be/hMiKZUyxBSU


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

talja10 said:


> If u dont have a dp than u should be good but ether way i believe should be ok.my suggestion go With 2.50


Why 2.5? just curious..

BTW sounds good on that video! 

What mods u have???


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

That sounds fantastic and looks even better.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

tellonr said:


> Why 2.5? just curious..
> 
> BTW sounds good on that video!
> 
> What mods u have???


For better flow.main mods cuz the list is long:unitronic 1+,dv+,intake,3" downpipe catless 3" cutback  lots more


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

numlock44 said:


> That sounds fantastic and looks even better.:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man.u guys making me leaving the way it is.i was planing to tone it down a bit.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sure if I missed it, but what exhaust is that?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Not sure if I missed it, but what exhaust is that?


Def u missed it 
Its custom


----------



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

jasondcdyee said:


> I've just done a 4" Custom Exhaust, and I don't think the 13+ CC have enough space to install a Quad exhaust.


Can you explain? I have a '13 and really want a quad tip setup. The V6 has dual pipes, so what is different on the 2.0T?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

it's been done


----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

akipal said:


> it's been done


where did you go to get the quad tip diffuser?


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Xaero said:


> Can you explain? I have a '13 and really want a quad tip setup. The V6 has dual pipes, so what is different on the 2.0T?





anthony7 said:


> where did you go to get the quad tip diffuser?


It's not needed on the 13, you just have to cut out the other side. I've been looking at my 2.0 versus 3.6, same rear bumper, just has both sides opened.

I'm debating doing this, I mean it's a luxury(ish) car, not sure I want any exhaust sound. I really just want dual exhaust (both sides).


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

CCdave said:


> It's not needed on the 13, you just have to cut out the other side. I've been looking at my 2.0 versus 3.6, same rear bumper, just has both sides opened.
> 
> I'm debating doing this, I mean it's a luxury(ish) car, not sure I want any exhaust sound. I really just want dual exhaust (both sides).


I did it on mine. It is just as quiet if you leave the factory center muffler and just run the pipes back. the thing you loose in the back is the resonator, which after much worry about noise, did not make much difference.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually the center is a resonator and the rears are mufflers.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Actually the center is a resonator and the rears are mufflers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I am not sure that is right, maybe. I did some research before I removed the rear one (2.0T has one), and sounded like the rear one is the resonator and the middle large one is the muffler. I guess I could be wrong, but I run it without the rear one and it is still quiet. If you remove the middle one it gets ridiculously loud.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

My 3.6 4Mo rears are Mufflers and the center is the resonator... Maybe Maybe the 2.0T might be the other way around.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Think the rear is the res. if you buy an Borla exhaust system you get the center muffler and no rear. Wouldn't make sense for it to be a res.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Got priced at $800, but that might change.. Will post pics as soon as its done. Hopefully next weekend 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Got priced at $800, will post pics as soon as its done. Hopefully next weekend
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


What u getting done and hiw


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have no idea. But my guy knows how low i go, so he will try to hide the piping. He said he will need 2 days to do it.
All i know is that itll be 3inch pipe from the cat to the second muffler from the back, and then itll split into two 2inch pipes.

Since you have it already done, do you think i need a heatshield for the passenger side? Im afraid of melting the spare tire compartment 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so thats what i have.3" from do all the way to the Y pipe and from there i have 2.25" to the tips.i didnt use any heat shield but i lf the guy has something that he will stick in to the spare compartment i would do it but so far i have no probl.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> I have no idea. But my guy knows how low i go, so he will try to hide the piping. He said he will need 2 days to do it.
> All i know is that itll be 3inch pipe from the cat to the second muffler from the back, and then itll split into two 2inch pipes.
> 
> Since you have it already done, do you think i need a heatshield for the passenger side? Im afraid of melting the spare tire compartment
> ...


It won't melt, but it can get brittle over time and weaken or crack. I just went to Autozone and got some heat shield that I cut and stuck on the passenger side. It was about $10 or $15 for a small sheet of it. Look forward to seeing your install. Mine took about 10 hours of work to get right. 

If you are planning on doing a down pipe, do it before hand, because we got the exhaust just right then the DP moved everything. I still need to go back and re-adjust now.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Don't you lose some hp? (even though you can't feel the minor power loss)


It's a turbocharged engine, you won't lose any power. N/A however, you do.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> It's a turbocharged engine, you won't lose any power. N/A however, you do.


I x2 that.this is what my shop huy told me too.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Some gangster ****










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting there














































Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good looking  how $? If u dont mind


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres my dual sound 
The guy at the shop asked me not to say anything about the price.. but it wasnt cheap but well worth it. If anyone is in IL i can give you his contact number. Just let me know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZGwLaCh10I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Upping this thread because it helped me put together my setup. I went with a 3" DP, 3" Magnaflow mid muffler (Same one 42 DD uses) splitting into 2.5" rear section with dual 4" round Magnaflow resonators. Ebay diffuser. I also added the OEM 3.6 heat shield for the right side. My goal was to get a sound similar to the Milltek MK6 GTI and it's a pretty close match. No sound clips yet, I will wait till it warms up to get some driving vids. 

Sorry...Iphone pics. I tried to edit them a bit.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

Installed mine a couple months ago....not a quad set up but should give people an idea......


4 inch mufflers (maybe switching to 3 1/2 shortly)










Mufflers and Catless downpipe










out with the old


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!! How does it sound? 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------

